

Entrepreneurship in Michigan: Nerds & rich people - ashwinl
http://blog.mlive.com/oak_business_review/2008/02/guest_opinion_entrepreneurship.html

======
roberte3
A year and half ago, I did some research on MI/IN/OH. There were only 5-6
Venture Funded companies in the three states.

The only way to make a firm grow in the midwest is to self fund based on your
revenue. With out that it is just not going to happen.

The one internet startup out of Michigan that anyone here has even heard of
(slashdot) had to tie itself to a coastal firm to enable its growth.

Secondly this guy and Grandholm can pontificate all they want on making MI at
hub for "cool cities" (thanks a lot R. Florida....) but without a major change
in the culture. Its not going to happen.

I really wish that the situation for Mi wasn't so hopeless But it is what it
is. I honestly think that the best hope for the state is to let attrition take
its toll. Everyone who can get out, move out. Let the state continue its slow
decent into the darkness for the next 20-30 years. When the situation finally
gets bleak enough, the people there will realize their stuborn redneck ways
are costing them, and bring about the change from within. But we are just
going to have to sit on the coasts wait it out.

A 10 year Michigan resident and property owner.

